# BST bug



## ColinJ (28 Oct 2013)

I noticed that posts made on Sunday 27th October were being shown as posted 'yesterday' between 23:00 and 23:59 on Sunday, so the software that creates that label obviously isn't correctly taking into account the switch away from BST.


----------



## Shaun (28 Oct 2013)

It's because the day has 25 hours in it; the reversal of time by 1 hours adds to the day (technically, with regards to server / software) and so the label 'Yesterday' will have been applied - however the time labels are transient and after a further 24 hours the date will be used instead - so it's not really an issue.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Oct 2013)

Well, it was an issue between 23:00 and 23:59!  

I got a bit confused when I saw posts about the national hill climb event which took place on Sunday described as 'yesterday' on Sunday, but obviously once midnight arrived, the labels became correct.


----------



## Shaun (28 Oct 2013)

Okay, so why post a support thread now?


----------



## ColinJ (28 Oct 2013)

Shaun said:


> Okay, so why post a support thread now?


Forget it.


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Oct 2013)

It is a "known controversy" as to how you time a hour that appears twice!



Others have systems that change time.

The Royal Navy does not recognise midnight! 
They have 23:59 and 00:01

For instance a pass will expire at 23:59 and an offence is committed if you are not back on board at 00:01


----------



## ColinJ (28 Oct 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> It is a "known controversy" as to how you time a hour that appears twice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It used to confuse me when setting my VCR to record through the time change. I can't remember what the answer was. Perhaps the VCR clock didn't reset itself, whereas my PVR does. The PVR does not work off times directly though - it adjusts the starts and finishes of recordings to fit the programmes.


----------

